# best magnesium supplement for IBS-C? help me please



## larzipanz (May 2, 2010)

hi everyone, i'm back again with more questions. i have unofficially diagnosed myself with IBS, since i tested negative for celiac, and have no problems with my gallbladder. but i still often have trapped gas, bloating, stomach aches, burping after i eat, which eventually builds up and then goes away gradually overnight (i guess when i'm completely relaxed...) not sure if this is tied in with lactose intolerance as well, because drinking milk makes my burping especially bad, and eating ice cream makes my stomach hurt for about 1.5-2 hours after i eat it.i currently take a probiotic by digestive advantage: IBS, which kind of helps, but does not help me enough to stop worrying about the problems with my digestive system. i've been thinking about taking magnesium or milk of magnesia for constipation/bloating relief, but i'm not sure of what form is supposed to help the most. (magnesium citrate? magnesium sulfate? magnesium oxide? milk of magnesia?) before i go to the store, i need to know which one to try.please help me and tell me which is best for my situation.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know of any data that says one is more effective than another.The part that helps with constipation is the stuff that you don't absorb so paying more for a highly absorbable form that is chelated or other things like that isn't needed. I think the most commonly mentioned as being used is Magnesium Oxide (most places it is cheap and widely available) or Milk of Magnesia if people don't mind having to measure out the liquid to get a consistent dose. With Magnesium Oxide usually between 200 mgs to 1000 mgs a day seems to work. ~400 mgs a day is the USRDA for how much you should get daily for good health and they usually recommend not going over 1000 on a regular basis. If you need a lot more than 1000 mgs a day to keep things wet and moving you may need to move on to Miralax which doesn't have as much of a problem when you up the dose. If you take more magnesium than your kidneys can clear (if perfectly healthy the kidneys clear magnesium really well, but if they are just a bit off it can eventually build up) it can mess with your heart's ability to beat in a good rhythm.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

larzipanz said:


> hi everyone, i'm back again with more questions. i have unofficially diagnosed myself with IBS, since i tested negative for celiac, and have no problems with my gallbladder. but i still often have trapped gas, bloating, stomach aches, burping after i eat, which eventually builds up and then goes away gradually overnight (i guess when i'm completely relaxed...) not sure if this is tied in with lactose intolerance as well, because drinking milk makes my burping especially bad, and eating ice cream makes my stomach hurt for about 1.5-2 hours after i eat it.i currently take a probiotic by digestive advantage: IBS, which kind of helps, but does not help me enough to stop worrying about the problems with my digestive system. i've been thinking about taking magnesium or milk of magnesia for constipation/bloating relief, but i'm not sure of what form is supposed to help the most. (magnesium citrate? magnesium sulfate? magnesium oxide? milk of magnesia?) before i go to the store, i need to know which one to try.please help me and tell me which is best for my situation.


I take Nature's Way Magnesium complex. I get it at Akins or Whole Foods or thru Vitacost.com for really cheap.


----------

